# S&W 12g question



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Could someone please tell me what would cause the shells to jam. It's a 6 shot 12g S&W Eastfield Model 916-A pump with the small smooth pistol grip. Jams on the last shot and sometimes sooner. Can't eject but one or two shells without having to dig out the others. I'd thought maybe the spring was weak so I'm going to replace that and the spring follower. Any other ideas?

Thanks everyone.

(cross posted in the GO forum)


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Some shotgun shells, when discharged, expand out further than others. It's especially an issue with pump shotguns, not at all with breech loaders. 

You may just be buying the wrong shells for that gun. I'm not sure what the reference is on those, but someone else may know. It'll be a length issue.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I have thought about that but it doesn't seem to matter which type of shell I'm using. 

It also does it when I'm trying to empty the unshot shells to clean it.


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

Ejector. Check to see if it is positively grabbing the rim of the shell.

Soak the bolt in Hoppes and clean out the inner works where the ejector sits. Work it good, oil it, and work it some more. Then try the ejection.

You may also need to scrub the chamber hard.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Do the shells jam upon extraction from the tubular magazine when loading? 

Or while extracting them from the chamber, after they have been fired???

From what I read, it seems that they are jamming even when you are cycling the pump action, to empty the unfired shells from the shotgun....

If a through cleaning of the bolt assembly and feeding ramp does not correct the issue, seeking the assistance of a gunsmith may be necessary..

Need more info to determine where the jamming occurs, during the pump cycle......


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Usually the last shell will jam after firing. 

Today all 5 jammed when cycling through to empty the unfired shells so I could take the spring out.

I was really hoping it was a weak spring. That's easily replaceable. If I don't have to take anything else apart I can clean the chamber area and see if that helps. To work on the ejector and bolt will mean I'll have to put off this for a while. I need to get a manual so I can see how to take it apart. 

I appreciate ya'll taking time to help. I've always shied away from this forum.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh, it's jamming with UNFIRED shells? Then you can disregard my previous advice. That would only be an issue with fired shells. 

Does it matter at all how fast you pump it? I have a pump shotgun that will sometimes jam if I pump too slowly but it always clears the shell if I do it quickly.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

No, I've tried fast and slow pumping both and it doesn't seem to make any difference. It jams with buckshot, #6 and several others I've tried. 4 or 5 different brands too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Describe exactly HOW it "jams"


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

It appears that the ejector (if that's the two little pieces that grab the back of the shell) is grabbing the shell but it is at an angle and then the shell doesn't pull up and align with the barrel so the shell is now kinda still tilted/angled towards the bottom. Sometimes it gets brought up enough to catch on the bottom where the shell feeds from and then I have to wiggle it front and back and the I usually have to take something and pry it out and away from the pieces that it's kinda held with. 

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

featherbottoms said:


> It appears that the ejector (if that's the two little pieces that grab the back of the shell) is grabbing the shell but it is at an angle and then the shell doesn't pull up and align with the barrel so the shell is now kinda still tilted/angled towards the bottom.
> 
> I hope that makes sense.



The 2 little pieces are the extractors. Sounds like the lifter (the part that lifts the shell up so it can be chambered is not working correctly.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Extractor sounds better  

So you are saying that the lifter - the little piece that looks like a shoe horn laying down - and where the shell lays as it's being held by the extractor before being turned loose, isn't working properly. Right? Or is that the feeding ramp?

I can work the pump back and forth and watch that lift up and it seems to be slow both up and down but I don't know what it looked like when it did work right.

I think I'm gonna find a manual and see what I can do AND know what the parts are called.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

7.62mmFMJ said:


> Ejector. Check to see if it is positively grabbing the rim of the shell.
> 
> Soak the bolt in Hoppes and clean out the inner works where the ejector sits. Work it good, oil it, and work it some more. Then try the ejection.
> 
> You may also need to scrub the chamber hard.





radiofish said:


> "....If a through cleaning of the bolt assembly and feeding ramp does not correct the issue, seeking the assistance of a gunsmith may be necessary..."


Thank you all very much.

After all of this discussion and my taking a little time to look over that area a bit better I'm really embarrassed. It's really dirty in there and I can see why it might cause the lift and shell to jam.

So tomorrow I'm fixin' to try to clean this up a bit. I'm assuming I don't have to remove the bolt to soak it because that's beyond my skill level.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> So tomorrow I'm fixin' to try to clean this up a bit. I'm assuming I don't have to remove the bolt to soak it because that's beyond my skill level


.

Take it outside, and spray it with carburetor cleaner to get all the old oil and dirt out.
Try not to get it on any wood, as it may damage the finish, and be careful not to get any in your eyes.

Once youve gotten it cleaned, give it a few minutes to dry, and *LIGHTLY* oil any moving parts.
If you can remove the barrel, you can get most of the gunk out without further disassembly


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well field stripping the bolt assembly down to the firing pin, is what this Marine Corps Veteran would do... While shaking my head at your having to pry the base of the shells away from between the extractor and bolt face.. 

Here is what I found on your model shotgun (a pictorial and nomenclature of the parts) by using a quick giggle search..

http://www.e-gunparts.com/productschem.asp?chrMasterModel=1980z916-A

None of this is my info, it was compiled form all over the net:


*Quote:
The 916 slide action was produced between 1972 and 1978. MSRP was between $136 and $163. Now a ANIB is about $225 and EXC is $185 

Quote:
Smith & Wesson produced the Model 916,916T,916A 12 gauge shotguns which were plagued by poor quality control and had cascading minor issues in the field, prompting them to move on to the model 1000 and 3000 shotguns. However, Smith & Wesson exited the shotgun market in the early 1970s to return to their "core" market of handguns.

In November 2006, S&W announced that it would reenter the shotgun market with two new lines of shotguns, the Elite series and the 1000 series, unveiled at the 2007 SHOT Show. Along with the new shotguns, S&W debuted the Heirloom Warranty program, a first of its kind in the firearms industry. The warranty provides both the original buyer and the buyer's chosen heir with a lifetime warranty on all Elite Series shotguns.*

Hope that this helps.. 

Plus it is highly recommended to fully clean your weapons, on a regular basis!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Thanks Bearfootfarm, some simple tips there. Decided against doing it today as it's raining/snowing outside and I don't have an indoor place I can work.

And radiofish, thank's for that info. This is not a high-quality piece but I like it because it's small and easy to use. Plus, it's just cool looking.

As for field stripping, I'd love to be able to do that but I don't know how and for many reasons I don't have time to learn right now. And believe me, it makes me awfully nervous having to pry those loaded shells out. It's not going to be loaded again until I get it fixed.

Thanks everyone for the advice and help.


----------

